# Foster a Military Pet



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

What a wonderful way to give back to those who are laying their lives on the line for our country!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

what an awesome cause... my boyfriend is in the military and the thought of traveling to live abroad with our dog scares me... but luckily we would be in the position to take him with us and i know many are not. i'm so glad a program like this exists!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That might be something to look into. I know when we were in the military that was one of my biggest fears of having to give my babies up. My mother probably would have done it but I wouldnt have wanted to put her thru it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great Info*

Great Info, Thanks!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Pass this around to your other lists and forums. It may just help prevent one more pet from becoming a rescue.
> 
> 
> PERMISSION AND ENCOURAGEMENT TO CROSS POST!
> ...


This is a very good idea.
I didn't know it existed.


----------



## HopeandFaithCA (Feb 25, 2008)

What a great idea and cause. I would foster a dog again here in Tennessee if needed or help any way I could to assist with getting dogs to new owners. We are 50 miles from Nashville near Fort Campbell (KY/TN border).


----------

